# good doc from out east in west haven ct:



## j2048b (Dec 4, 2012)

found out about this doc from some guys over at Meso-

Dr. IIja Hulinsky, guess he is a transgender doc, but deals with "REAL" males as well! haha

takes insurance (IF YOUR INSURANCE WILL PAY???) as well from what ive heard,

so you guys out east looking for a good indo/hormone doc hit em up!

here is a link to the thread:


----------



## DF (Dec 4, 2012)

Wait! Are you trying to tell us something brother?  Sister?????


----------



## j2048b (Dec 4, 2012)

Muhahahaha now thats funny shit, as i reach over and feed my 2nd child that sprung from my REAL WORKING NUTS! 

Not at all but fucking funny!!

Just a doc who takes insurance and might be able to help a few bros out if they live out that way!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 4, 2012)

Well, I guess he would know.


----------

